# The Neighborhood is ruining my Halloween fun!



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

Back in the fall of 2014, I moved into a more expensive neighborhood than I previously lived in. Well, little did I know that the 100k price difference between the two neighborhoods was apparently "the line" between neighbors that had fun and ones that were stuck up. The people directly around me are supportive but the overall neighborhood is cutsie and trendy halloween decor each year not the graveyards and things I like to have. In the other neighborhood there were lots of kids and the neighbors would be out conversing all the time, not so much in my new neighborhood.

I am strongly considering getting rid of all halloween stuff. It's taking up my third car garage and I can sell it all and buy a convertible cash with most of it freely funded from the loads of stuff I have.

I just dont know what to do, last year was a disaster. I spent all day setting up to get 30-40 kids compared to almost 200 in the old neighborhood. I think this all is killing my spirit and my love of Halloween.

Any advice?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I only get from 9 to 25 ToTs, lol, and pretty much no one over in my area decorates for Halloween, besides a few houses with a few pumpkins, maybe a cute scarecrow, a fall wreath, window clings...that type of stuff. Regardless, we still decorate, inside and out, just for us! We enjoy it, so we decorate. We also have our Halloween decor up the whole month, that way many people get to see it rather than just the few kids we get on Halloween. I used to have good friendly neighbors...but not so much anymore. Some moved, other passed away, and now they are all new and antisocial. So I feel your pain, there. I can also see why you'd be upset at the loss of the amount of ToTs you are used to. The best I could say, is that if you love Halloween, decorate for yourself...and, also, even though you get less ToTs...think of the fun and Halloween spirit you are bringing to the ones you do get! Who knows, maybe as the years go on, you could get more ToTs by word of mouth that there is a cool house in the neighborhood? 

If you really don't want to put on a big show of things anymore for your specific neighborhood, you could always just cut back a little, too...still decorate with only your fave decorations that make you happy!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I think you'll be sorry if you get rid of all your props. You have some really great ones. I love the pen writing in the book. Maybe take a year or two off. Spend a Halloween back in the old neighborhood. Get involved in your new neighborhood, and maybe you can get some of them excited about Halloween too. Don't give it up without a lot of serious thinking about it.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

I spend nearly the entire month of October setting up, tweaking, and fussing over every detail for a mere 50-80 kids that come. Who cares that the neighbors are uptight and unsocial. You described my family there. lol. I do it for my own enjoyment, the kids that come by and the cars that stop to gawk are just a bonus. If you love doing it, then do the hell out of it. If you don't anymore then sell or scale down.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Maybe you could make subtle changes in your decorations to be more in sync with your new neighborhood. Can you incorporate some trendier stuff into your current collection? Maybe set the Martha Stewart-y stuff near the curb and then set up a more compact graveyard nearer your front door. I am assuming your move gives you a larger front yard? Maybe this is a good opportunity to set up a hidden gem for TOTs to discover.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm the only one who decorates, plus only get 20-30 kids. I do it for myself, and the kids who live right by me love it, come watch me set up. (6-7)


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

i had the same same problem, so i paid for and decorated their front yards, now they try to keep up!! the whole culdesac is haunted now , it's great


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Seems a little premature to throw in the towel after only 1 year in the new neighborhood. Would a few flyers posted in common areas increase foot traffic? Also, you could always invite your immediate neighbors over for a casual Halloween get together, grill some brauts, pumpkin ale, and socializing while enjoying the toters...we do that and it creates a party atmosphere that can make low tot numbers insignificant in comparison.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

How can the neighborhood be ruining your fun? It sounds like you ruined your own fun by moving into the wrong neighborhood. I think selling off your Halloween is a great idea as you seem to already have plans on what to do with the cash


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

When i first moved to my town, Halloween was basically not celebrated. But we are a family of haunters and did what we do best. that first year we got around 10 tot at most, but every year for the past 20 years the word spread and the numbers kept climbing and the neighbors and town started following in the halloween spirit as well. now Nightmare on Barberry is the biggest halloween attraction in town with an average of 200-400 tot and patrons every year and we are not the only attraction in town anymore. It takes time and patience for word to spread but it will happen. now i get people who came to our house in the early years when they were kids bring their kids. Don't worry about getting to know the neighbors, I anti social myself and don't even allow people on my property except for halloween night, i just really enjoy my solitude, and your neighbors are probably the same way. don't take it personal, some people just like being left alone.


----------



## Kingofpain86 (Apr 19, 2015)

Your decor isn't just for ToTs. It is for your enjoyment and maybe the enjoyment/entertainment of friends and family that are over.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

well you had a similar thread about selling all your stuff a couple years back with lots of advice and suggestions, if your not happy with decorating and youd rather have a car, then get the car. 

If you are happy decorating, do it for yourself, perhaps throw a party with the whole house done up, and or just get rid of the non essentials and keep key items that make you happy. Then you would have more space in your garage and less to worry about. 

Every year the tots have been declining, we are not overly neighborly with our people here either, but the ones that do show up are very happy and appreciative. however, I do this for ME and my family. I love this holiday all year round and the joy of the decorations is what gets me. My family bemoans when we dont get a huge turnout, they want to have tots and their families recognize the hard work I do to set it all up, plus having tons of leftover candy is a bit of a drag. 

But im fine with it all, I may have been bothered at first, but once I realized it didnt matter if anyone came or not as long as I got to spend the holiday with my family and doing what I love it made everything much better. If my family couldnt come, id be devastated, like one year their car broke down on the way over, but they managed to make it finally. I was so upset the car decided to die THEN, lol. But that was the only time I ever got upset thinking no one was gonna come celebrate with me. 

Invite your friends and family for a big shindig, it will make you feel loads better.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Well , I know your pain exactly. Instead what we do is throw parties every year. When the kids were smaller they were all outside the home, (fun games scavenger hunts,etc) I invited all my immediate neighbors on my block. We hardly got any tot's, some years 5, some years 20, some years ZERO. So having a party really was fun for my boys and my entire family/friends.

As they got older, the parties were later in the evening, more dramatic themes/some fun themes (see my album) and more mature games.

Another thought, if your neighbors seem more interested, put some of your stuff on their lawn.

DONT THROW OUT ANYTHING YET - SOMETIMES THINGS CHANGE IN A YEAR or 2,3.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I have been the only Halloween house in my neighborhood and the surrounding neighborhoods for years. On Halloween night I have around 330 trick or treaters and people come from all over and tell me that they can't wait to see what I'll do each year. If I let the surrounding neighborhood dictate what I do, I'd be miserable and undecorated. You have to dance to the beat of your own drum, there is something to be said for being unique and one of a kind. I think this is your time to shine. Just wait, in future years your TOT crowd will grow and you will build a big following of people that love your style.


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

don't let other people dictate what you enjoy. If you have fun, why stop? Sounds like you still have kids showing up, why not give them something to talk about for years to come.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

"Yer Stupid! " "That will never work!" Whata pile of junk!" "How do you sleep at night?" (Where do you sleep?") ... eventually became people trying to take the credit for my success! (Isn't that something!? )
Some people still don't "Get It" Too bad for them.
We have no tots, its a Haunted ,haunted house open every night of the year.
I have always tried real hard to Not copy other people's stuff. The house tour is also very different. 
People drive many miles to get here (They kind of have to since we are in the middle of wonderfully quiet "No Where!" )

I laugh So much Here! Last night 4 previous "Victims returned ,then two young women,new to the town came in,they had no idea what to expect here,it was So Much Fun! "Money" is always needed and nice,but the hysterical times become etched in those memory banks and defy old-age forgetfullness!
I did it again last night . I made a man's face hurt from laughing So much! "Please stop making me laugh!"
the two Newbies Women did well and possibly thought the other four customers were all "In-on-it",they kind of were!
I do what I do here and I do have an audience and patrons and fans... if I had followed common advice. where would I be?
Do what makes YOU HAPPY! Enjoy every second of it,cherish it.
THE only way to live!

Jim Warfield Ravens Grin Inn www.hauntedravensgrin.com


----------



## Bone Dancer (May 1, 2006)

*I have been doing Halloween for about ten years now, weather permiting that is. I have a few friends over for a party and in all that time I may have had 5 toters. I do it because I like the designing and making of the props, and talking with like minded people in the forums. I do it because I like to . And some day if it becomes to much work for me I will stop. In truth I think most of us do it for ourselves and if we get some toters to enjoy it too thats just a nice extra. So if your having fun doing all the work that it takes and are happy with the results, keep on with it. I hope you hang in there, the people in your new area need to know about Halloween.*


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

You've heard of building a base. WELL, if you love Halloween, don't hate, go for it and the kids will come.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

It's unrealistic to expect the same turnout at your location as you had at your previous address. If you have a set up that equals the value of a nice convertible car then keep at it, gradually(if you keep setting up in the coming years)word will get out and your numbers will go up, unless you have an HOA, you shouldn't care if it's not up to par with the surrounding cutsey,trendy neighbors


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Years ago a young couple were looking at my house when one of them said:We used to have a Victorian house.... but we sold it .. and bought a Toyota....
"Priority's!"
If you want the fun of scaring people,a Toyota might do that for you,just drive it like a total Maniac!


----------



## Grey Lady (Jan 24, 2015)

The first year I lived at my current house we had 12 tot's, no one decorated in my neighborhood. With my influence, , the next year we had one hundred. My last yard haunt in 2013, we had over 500. 
Word will spread, give it a year or two.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> Years ago a young couple were looking at my house when one of them said:We used to have a Victorian house.... but we sold it .. and bought a Toyota....


Some of the original _Star Wars_ figures are pretty pricey, so are you sure that it was not a toy Yoda that the selling of the house financed?

Worrying so much about having a similar display style as the neighbors sounds stressful... Go with what _you_ find of interest, not the Joneses (Ackbars, Chins, Mugabas, etc.). If setting up is getting you down but you still want to enjoy Halloween, my suggestion is to take a break from doing so this year and visit a (hopefully) nearby area that really goes all out, a haunt or two, or a costume party. If you truly believe that a pricier car will make you happier, sell the goodies and go for it; maybe it _will_, since the high-and-mighty neighbors may very well like you better then.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I agree with boo who? Maybe you could tweak and downsize. 

My new neighborhood is similar. I've always lived on a military base where everyone knows each other. There are a ton of kids and the bigger your haunt the better. We just got out of the military and are in our first civilian neighborhood. We moved in here in late September 2014 so I only got a smallerish scene set up and the neighbors acted like I had went overboard. They couldn't believe it. I thought what in the world would they have said if I had gotten the whole set up out!!! I was so surprised to see only a few houses decorated with like you said cutesy trendy things and a few Jack o lanterns.

I decided I do this for me and my family and the trick or treaters who have never seen anything like this before so I'll just be different. Maybe I can inspire a child to get the halloween bug like I did as a child 

I don't live in the expensive neighborhood so maybe you could sell off most of your stuff, keep enough to set up a small display. This way you have the best of both. Something for you to enjoy but won't freak out your neighbors.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I think you're in the _harshest _part of MN in several ways, booswife! Haunts and decorations in general have gotten more detailed and more involved over the years, but even when I was a kid (closer to the Duluth area and up on the Iron Range) Halloween was a huge deal with decorations and community parties.


----------



## Eblore (Sep 18, 2013)

Sounds like a great opportunity to move the party indoors. Invite all your friends and their friends and have a huge Halloween party. Decorate everything and have fun! Make your house the place to be. Once word gets out you'll have plenty of new friends.


----------



## ElGuapoGuano (Oct 5, 2006)

I have a similar story. The first year I was at my current house I got maybe 20 ToTs. Each year, more and more would show up. Last year 2014 was the biggest ever. I had a line going down the street the entire ToT time. Close to 500 kids and at least that many parentsl. Keep with it, word will spread. I have people that moved out of my neighborhood come back just for ToT. I can't tell you how many cars and vans pull up the kids hop out, they hit my house, and then back to the car/van.


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

honestly, I have to agree with Scatter on this.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

we are similar, our neighborhood is aging out, we went from many kids to i heard nine last year, we werent here, finally went out and had fun for us after years and years of being the halloween house too.........im older now too and cant put up our maze mostly by myself that we ran...too expensive for the dwindling populaton of kids also.........so ive taken it now inside and really concentrated on my indoor decor, where when doing the outside, i really didnt have the time or energy to do it as well. and im now doing much more art/costuming, way way more, i have the time..........so look at things differently, you did for the kids, now do for you more...yes i miss that high, the fun of the haunt but ive converted it to other things.......first year is the hardest to let go of......and i havent cut loose my stuff yet either, i am ready this year to thin down some things i know i'll never use again . i always set my front up for a month before halloween with synched music/lights decor and on halloween changed it to our theme so the kids didnt knnow what i was up to that year.....so you can do something fun and leave it and do other things now


----------



## LurkerNDdark (Sep 9, 2010)

I don't even live in an expensive neighborhood, and there still are few who decorate, or even give out candy. I'm the only one on my block.  Part of the reason is that many of the new people moving in are immigrants who aren't familiar with Halloween and don't really want to be. Those who do celebrate don't do as much trick-or-treating. 

It gets a little lonely, but I decorate the front lawn anyway. It's fun to invent displays, use my limited artistic skills to make props, and indulge my inner Goth. People walking by often comment on my display, telling me that I have the best decorations in the neighborhood.* Before I got heavily into decorating, I was getting less than 5 ToTs, so the current 30 is a 600% increase. 


*This isn't difficult. I'd rather have a little competition.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

JLWII2000 said:


> I am strongly considering getting rid of all halloween stuff. It's taking up my third car garage and I can sell it all and buy a convertible cash with most of it freely funded from the loads of stuff I have.
> 
> I just dont know what to do, last year was a disaster. I spent all day setting up to get 30-40 kids compared to almost 200 in the old neighborhood. I think this all is killing my spirit and my love of Halloween.
> 
> Any advice?


Since this thread's been resurrected, I'd like to ask; Do you still feel the same here in September, as you did in May?
If so, and if it feels any more acute, then I would agree with Scatterbrains' solution: sell it all off, and use the money on what will make you happy.
Otherwise, if you're willing to give it one more year, you can have the chance to see if it was just a "culture shock" kind of thing in the new environment (where people don't know you, as well as you not really knowing all that many people), or if you've moved into an area that you're going to be the solo haunter, and are just uncomfortable holding that position.

Either way, here's hoping this year goes right for you.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

It sounds like you really like Halloween but just don't enjoy it as much without the community support. I say it's your house, your property and you're providing fun and creativity to the kids who do come. I think you should just carry on. I've had years with 200 kids and some years with 25. I still enjoy the process and don't regret the work or the expense. It's a fun and exciting creative outlet and the kids who do come really enjoy it. I have regulars who come every year and there's always at least one kid who gets really spooked out and that makes it worth it.

So forget the snobs, keep your stuff and your fun attitude towards Halloween. Who knows - maybe the neighbours will come around. If not, it's only one day - they'll live.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I don't get it are you doing it for you or what? I've lived in the same house since 1985. Had the ONLY Halloween thing happening in my little 4 house neighborhood since we moved in because NO ONE trick or treated thanks to the Tylenol scare... if you didn't know them personally they didn't come to your house. My kids are grown and have places of their own yet I still do up the top of my drive. We've added 2 more house to our small street and everyone says they like what we do and seem happy I continue doing it. OHHH did I mention despite all the kids parties I throw the week before Halloween and all the decorating I've done, in all the years we've lived here we've NEVER had a TOT ring the bell or knock on the door. I decorate because it brings me happiness, I like making new things to add to my extensive collection, I like share my creativity with the world and I hope what I do has brought happiness to those who come and view it. 

All I can say is if you don't love what you do then stop doing it and find something new to do.


----------



## Kyriotes (Oct 4, 2012)

If you've got a friend in a more desirable neighborhood, make a couple days of it and cap it off with a party where you hand out candy to ToTers.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Rock on stinkerbell...i think we all get this...lol i always do what makes me happy, if i like it, i'm in...............you ever get the comment from neighbors when you encourage them to join in and decorate, and they say...............'oh i cant, i cant compete with yours"..........wtf? we do a huge huge xmas yard/light display, and have heard that so many times i cant count...thats just silly or a cop out...do what blows your skirt up, we arent meant to all be alike. and i'll tell you, when its over folks miss it..............


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

You say "only" 20-30 kids, but imagine how you affected those kids in an otherwise boring neighborhood? Hell, if anything you're only going to get more popular with time, because everyone nearby is going to hear about the one cool house on the block and flock to it. Transitions take time, and if you really love it, it's worth it to be patient or at least love whatever it is you get.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

You can't put a price tag on kids smiles. Boring all year round then Halloween has something different? Sounds like you will have the honor of being "the house to go" 

But it is about, what do you want? You can worry about what your neighbours think and become just as stuck up and dull as they are. Or you can do your own thing and enjoy your life. Up to you though.

I know what I would do. I did it. year 1 12 ToTs no one else decorated. Year 2 50 ToTs a couple of cute decorating. year 3 150 ToTs more decorations in the neighbourhood. Year 4 I moved and heard "What you're taken away my Halloween?"


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

Every single house on my side of the block is retirees and elderly, but mine. Every single house on my side of the block is dark halloween night, but mine. I still decorate my heart out for myself and my 2 little kids, because dang it, I enjoy it. If you're not, then don't. But I'd hold off a bit before selling it all off, maybe a do another year or two and see if things change much.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Nope. Do it. Do it for the 20 - 30 kids who get nothing but vanilla all year round from their vanilla parents in their vanilla houses. They'll love the thrill and you might create a memory for one of them that will last their whole life. And do it for you because you love it. You will be "the Halloween house" in the neighborhood, and that's a wonderful thing!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Personally? I'd keep doing it.

I am in a somewhat similar situation, though people in my neighborhood do decorate. However, only a few decorate before the afternoon/evening of Halloween. People give out GREAT candy and my neighbors are just wonderful, but overall it's a pretty sanitized version of Halloween, LOL. And we get almost no ToTers as we are on the corner, and the cross-street is extremely busy. Nobody comes down this far. (I had no choice in where we moved, it was something of an emergency situation. Overall it IS a nice neighborhood and I don't have complaints about the people, the way the neighborhood looks, etc., etc. - just saying, people move for all different reasons and grilling the realtor for details on exactly how many ToTers we might expect would be a bridge even I, a crazed Halloween nut, would not be willing to cross, I can just imagine the look I'd get, the quiet backing-off of the realtor while looking around for an escape route, etc.)

I do feel for your situation. Finger-wagging on anyone's part here at you after the fact isn't exactly going to help matters, IMO, nor do I think you bought the house thinking "I'll bet this neighborhood gets far fewer ToTers." LOL! So I am sad for you. All you wanted was a better situation. Everyone wants that - a good living situation. Not a crime.

But now...here you are. Moving is probably not an option...  So...if you love Halloween, keep decorating, as much as you want and in the way you want. No, it may never yield more "love" for your display or more ToTers. (It's not necessarily true that if you build it, they will come.) BUT if it's what YOU love, then do it. Surround *yourself* with the Halloween atmosphere. And then go find your Halloween fun. Go to haunted hayrides, H'ween stores, farms and so on, all throughout the season.

How you proceed from here is entirely up to you, and sure, you can sell your props if you want to...but were you already thinking of selling them before this big disappointment last year? (Your first post was a little confusing on that score, you said you're considering selling b/c of the room the props take up but immediately before & after, commented on how few ToTers you got, the neighborhood disapproves, etc.?) If not, are you just feeling like "Well then I quit...so there"? Because if so, you're not hurting anyone but yourself by selling off your props, and you'll regret it and only feel worse. If you want to sell, make sure of exactly that: that you WANT to sell. That you'd be doing this no matter where you were living and no matter what reaction, or none, you were getting from your H'ween display.

So again, it's up to you. You don't have to decorate like crazy. You don't have to decorate at all. But you don't have to quit with your cemetery, etc. setup either, if you don't want to. No matter what your neighbors do or don't do, no matter how many or few ToTers you get, you do what makes you happy. As long as you're not hurting anybody, violating any sound or light curfew codes and nobody is openly complaining, why not celebrate the holiday the way you like to celebrate it?

Just my view. Again, it's up to you. Not me or anyone else here, just you.  Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I decorate mostly for my grandkids and my self inside and out Plus my niece and nephew have a birthday on Halloween and I am lucky enough for them to be coming from out if town to trick or treat and have a birthday party here. I love it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

JLWII2000 just bought a kick-A lurching reaper prop from HD and the eyeball doorbell--saw his post today. He hasn't given up on Halloween in his neighborhood although made the comment that was probably all he was picking up this year. By the sounds of it he has quite a halloween prop inventory anyway to draw from. 

We've moved a few times ourselves and pretty much I think you move for a better more suitable house (whatever that means for you, larger, downsized, better neighborhood, more affordable, better school district) and you hope for the best as far as how the neighbors respond. I also think we all would agree that what gives us the most pleasure is seeing kids enjoy the holiday and know that we helped make it that way. Sure we do it for ourselves or our families but there's just something about feeling like you made an impact and did something people appreciated too. So sure I get feeling down after putting your heart and soul and hard work into creating something to not feel the love back so much. 

I will say that neighborhoods do change over the years. Kids grow up, new families with or without kids move in. Usually not a rapid change but I will say that when someone does a nice job decorating and creating something different it gets noticed by the kids trick or treating. And I'm sure there are parents or a parent or older kid out there that gets inspired to have some fun too and do something more for the kids the next year because they see what you've done. I'd stick with it. These days parents can be overworked and don't want to put the effort into it, not feel talented enough to do much more than a set up of lights or pumpkins, or money could be tight for even store bought stuff (even in "nicer" neighborhoods--job loss, kids going to college, lost money in the market, family member sick). So I guess don't necessarily judge your neighbors too harshly either. Be happy you live in a neighborhood that even bothers to decorate to some degree, because really there are places that don't and the houses are dark.

JLWII2000, I know that reaper is going to speak to the kids who come to your house this year! And all it takes is a compliment from a kid or parent that makes it all worth the effort whether you have 30 kids or a 100. Hope someone lets you know or in the very least you overhear the kids talking to one another. We've had a few parents compliment us during and afterwards and probably my most memorable memory was the kid who stood at the edge of the driveway telling the other kids out there, "wow you should have seen what they did last year!" It's nice to know that kids remember you and your house. Projections are your friend and the kids notice when their favorite halloween thing isn't used even though you might not have realized it.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

I know this was started earlier in the year and it's nice to see you're still buying props this year. I agree with Spookie so much on this. I'm a "do it for yourself or don't do it at all" type of person. But in the same regard, my happiness comes from seeing other people happy. I feed off their energy. I think this has been a learning process for you in that there are ebbs and flows. People move, lives change, priorities changes. Just because this neighborhood is more affluent does not make them Halloween snobs. 

We've had highs and lows in the same neighborhood. And it had nothing to do with us. But we stick it out. A lot of what we do has long term effects we don't see right away. For example, a little girl who used to live in the neighborhood was so shy and quiet. Moved away 4 years ago. 2 years ago she came back on a visit to their old house and begged her dad to walk her over to us. Turns out she was one of our biggest fans and we never knew. She tells everyone in her new neighborhood they are not as good as "that house she used to go to". Now they drive 30 minutes to deliver our Girl Scout cookies every year and come visit. She always labels the boxes "to the BEST Halloween house!!!" She keeps me going on days I want to quit. That 1 little shy girl from 4 years ago. 

So yes it's all about your happiness. But first you need to figure out where your happiness comes from. If you need recognition to keep you going, engage more with the few tots you have and just know that things always fluctuate. 

I'd love to hear what you're doing this year and how things turn out for you!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I decorate well mainly for me..I love halloween.If I dont get any tot thats just more yummys for me to eat.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

spookydave said:


> i had the same same problem, so i paid for and decorated their front yards, now they try to keep up!! the whole culdesac is haunted now , it's great


I have gave away lots of decorations to inspire others


----------



## LurkerNDdark (Sep 9, 2010)

It has crossed my mind that I should spend less on candy, and more on suitable adult beverages. If I can't get the kids, maybe I can get the adults.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

Update: As some of you may have noticed from my other posts, I am pressing forward with a display this year. What made up my mind was the neighbor to my left. I told him I was thinking of getting rid of the directions and parking a convertible in the third car garage. He said that several neighbors were impressed but Nebraska folks are sometimes not outgoing about their appreciation or impressions. Then someone in this thread said I can be the halloween house on the block which solidified it for me. You see, I am about the kids and having fun but it is a lot of work for people to shun it. Luckily, although I had percieved that a bit, it wasn't true. Hopefully there are more ToTs this year. I'm tempted....but scared...to list my address in the paper for Halloween displays. That could however cause an overflow of guests and be out of candy in no time.


----------



## LurkerNDdark (Sep 9, 2010)

Is there a neighborhood website or online group? You can start small by advertising there.


----------



## ReelSore (Jan 19, 2015)

thenightmarefamily said:


> When i first moved to my town, Halloween was basically not celebrated. But we are a family of haunters and did what we do best. that first year we got around 10 tot at most, but every year for the past 20 years the word spread and the numbers kept climbing and the neighbors and town started following in the halloween spirit as well. now Nightmare on Barberry is the biggest halloween attraction in town with an average of 200-400 tot and patrons every year and we are not the only attraction in town anymore. It takes time and patience for word to spread but it will happen. now i get people who came to our house in the early years when they were kids bring their kids. Don't worry about getting to know the neighbors, I anti social myself and don't even allow people on my property except for halloween night, i just really enjoy my solitude, and your neighbors are probably the same way. don't take it personal, some people just like being left alone.



I agree. I've been doing haunts for a while now in my current neighborhood. When I first started, no one did anything in the neighborhood. Now there are probably around 20 houses now that has something other than just a light on. It does take a little while to get the numbers of patrons up. Last year I put a simple sign up on the main boulevard that stated: Brave Enough--Halloween, about a week before. So every school bus and everybody in the neighborhood knew something big was coming. The day of, I posted various signs around directing them to the haunt. I had around 300 people come through last year. 

If it's something you enjoy, give it time. The kids remember and year after year, they will come back plus tell all of their friends.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

theres something else you can do if you really like and get along with your neighbors.....have a covered dish driveway cookout party when your decorations are up.......adult beverages, bring a chair and a dish.....we did that every year too, course it ended up being the "fun" folks and we stayed up late, made a bon fire, worked on the next days hang over, had a ball. my next door neighbors and i combined driveways for many years doing this.




JLWII2000 said:


> Update: As some of you may have noticed from my other posts, I am pressing forward with a display this year. What made up my mind was the neighbor to my left. I told him I was thinking of getting rid of the directions and parking a convertible in the third car garage. He said that several neighbors were impressed but Nebraska folks are sometimes not outgoing about their appreciation or impressions. Then someone in this thread said I can be the halloween house on the block which solidified it for me. You see, I am about the kids and having fun but it is a lot of work for people to shun it. Luckily, although I had percieved that a bit, it wasn't true. Hopefully there are more ToTs this year. I'm tempted....but scared...to list my address in the paper for Halloween displays. That could however cause an overflow of guests and be out of candy in no time.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I get ONE trick or treater a year. ONE. I care not. I put up the Halloween for ME & my husband & our friends to enjoy. It makes me so happy to come home to a yard all lit up and spooky. I don't give a rat's patoot what the nighbors think. It takes me 3 or 4 nights of working 8-12 hours each night and about half that to take it down mid November. For me it's totally worth it. 

If it's not making you happy, maybe skip a year and figure out where you are next year.


----------



## camsauce (Sep 20, 2008)

A different perspective for you. I did the exact thing you did two years ago - moved to a more expensive home in a nearby neighborhood and I went from ~500 ToTs down to around 100 the first year. But you know what? I still have just as much fun, if not more. The 500 ToTs, while validating, was starting to get a little out of control - too much candy to purchase and I did have my worries that the increasing traffic problems were going to cause a problem or require a traffic cop, insurance, inspections, etc. So now, I just let word of mouth do it's thing - no advertising on my part. I figure the people that spread the word are my biggest fans and the people that come and see it will be the ones most to appreciate it. It's actually nice to have less ToTs as you can spend some time talking to your neighbors and less time worrying about the whole thing being a Disneyland-esque-cram-them-through attraction. 

I'd still decorate if it was only 10 ToTs.


----------



## devilsfan (Aug 17, 2004)

Keep doing it!!!!! We weren't in the best of neighborhoods but we had just a few TOTers the first year. 7 years in, we had hundreds and folks were bringing in their kids by car from other neighborhoods! Your neighbors may not decorate now because of the same attitude that you have - but there may be a lurking Halloween fanatic out there just waiting for someone to make the first move! Go big and keep going bigger....the more fun you have, the more folks might join in!


----------



## GPSaxophone (Oct 14, 2005)

I moved into my house two years ago. There are a lot of kids since it's the neighborhood across the street from a high school where two of my kids go. I went all out and talked to the neighbors about how I do more and more each year. They were excited about the first impression I had made. Well, last year the Army sent me out of state on Halloween weekend so I let a bunch of kids down. That's about all my neighbors talked to me about in the months that followed.

Fortunately I am redeeming myself to them this year with bigger and better things. I've already had kids stopping their bikes in the street gawking at my workbench full of heads and other things. Sure, I hope I have kids come by for Halloween, and I don't think that will be a problem, but if I didn't enjoy building things, I wouldn't be doing it.


----------



## mikeythemars (Apr 22, 2008)

There are dynamics beyond the culture and affluence of your immediate neighborhood that impact turnout. Are the demographics in your community changing? Where I live (in northen Westchester, north of NYC) the area has become tougher for young families to afford to move into, so there are fewer school age children and hence fewer TOTs on Halloween. I have managed to still get decent numbers (250-300) on Halloween solely by virtue of what others here have mentioned: _consistently_ offer a distinctive, superior "product" and the market _will _eventually find you. No one else on my block (and likely my entire town) puts up anything close to what I do, and since I've now been doing it for almost 15 years, I do get many patrons who make the trip to my street solely because they heard about my haunt from others who have experienced it. 

Frankly, the worst enemies I face in terms of getting crowds on Halloween are either weather (there has been precipitation of varying severity here on Halloween for the last four years) or the day of the week the 31st falls on. The best days for big turnouts are Monday through Thursday, if Halloween falls on a Friday or Saturday I am competing with private parties and Sundays for whatever reason are "inbetween" nights (better than Friday or Saturday but never as good as the weeknights I mentioned).


----------



## cbhaunt (Nov 20, 2011)

Decorating is decorating at least your 'hood decorates. So what if it is cute. There's people on this forum that only do cute. Others just blown olds. Some just blood n guts. To me, it doesn't matter what style others decorate their yard and house; happy they do it at all! 

It's better to be the one that is different so it's more memorable ... Unless of course you just like blending in, then put a cute display up 

Like others say. Decorate for yourself. The minute you decorate for the neighbours, you'll be keeping up with the Jones's all the time in all aspects of your house.


----------



## roach (Oct 30, 2013)

Keep doing it. We did the same thing moved to a more expensive neighborhood and the first year we had 3 Tots then the year after 10-15 now we are up to 50-70 kids. I'm the only one going crazy that put a show but that does not stop me the kids and parents love it !!


----------



## cipher (Sep 16, 2015)

If the OP is still watching this thread, I agree with others. Keep having your fun. It's fun for the kids who do show up, and fun for us grown-ups too. And you said 30-40 kids? HA! That would be a huge success where I live. I get ZERO kids, because I live in a College Town, where neighbors no longer let their kids go trick-or-treating just anywhere. Even if I decorate like mad and leave the lights on, along with a big Halloween welcome, no one every comes by. So count your blessings for 30-40 and make the most of it. Enjoy!


----------

